# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Chuột mới, vũ khí mới

## dichvuseo001

*2 chú chuột Verbatim Rapier V2, CM Storm Sentinel Advance trang bị cảm biến laser với độ phân giải “khủng” cùng những công nghệ đặc trưng của nhà sản xuất.*


*Verbatim Rapier V2*
*
*
Verbatim Rapier V2 hỗ trợ độ phân giải từ 800 đến 3.200dpi và có thể tùy chỉnh chi tiết đến 15 mức khác nhau từ 400 đến 3.200dpi (theo mức 200dpi) bằng tiện ích Gamer Toolkit. Bộ cảm biến có khả năng xử lý đạt 9.600fps (khung hình/giây), tốc độ quét tối đa đạt 40IPS (inches per second) tương đương 1,016m/s. Công nghệ Always On giúp chuột luôn ở trạng thái “sẵn sàng chiến đấu”, trỏ chuột đáp ứng tức thời với sự di chuyển của chuột. Bộ nhớ tích hợp có thể lưu trữ tối đa 3 script cho phép gắn chuột và chạy các script này mà không cần cài đặt tiện ích đi kèm.


 

Rapier V2 có thiết kế khá “ngầu” và nặng 167g. Đi kèm là 7 “quả tạ” loại 4,5g cho phép thay đổi trọng lượng chuột theo nhu cầu. Theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất, bạn nên kết nối trực tiếp chuột với cổng USB của máy tính để tối ưu khả năng đáp ứng của chuột. Mặc định V2 hỗ hợ 2 chế độ là standard mode và gaming mode, có thể chuyển đổi nhanh chóng bằng nút chức năng trên thân chuột. Ngoài 3 phím cơ bản là trái, phải và nút cuộn, chuột có thêm 4 nút chức năng (2 ở cạnh bên và 2 trên thân chuột) nhằm tăng tính tiện dụng cho người dùng trong quá trình sử dụng. Đèn LED hiển thị chế độ và độ phân giải hiện hành, được thiết kế đơn giản nhưng tiện dụng, có thể lập trình lại tùy thích. Tiện ích Gamer Toolkit bổ sung nhiều tùy chọn linh hoạt hơn cho người dùng. Chẳng hạn thay đổi tác vụ mặc định cho nút chức năng, thay đổi tốc độ truyền dữ liệu qua cổng USB (USB report rate) giúp trỏ chuột di chuyển mượt hơn, điều khiển chuột dễ dàng và chính xác hơn. Ngoài ra, tiện ích này còn cho phép lập trình tạo các script với tổ hợp các phím nhấn kết hợp giữa chuột và cả bàn phím, ấn định khoảng thời gian giữ phím để thực hiện những động tác phức tạp ngắm bắn (nhấn giữ phím Z) trong tư thế đi bộ (phím Shift) hoặc quỳ gối (phím C).

Thử nghiệm cho thấy Rapier V2 hoạt động nhạy, trỏ chuột di chuyển rất linh hoạt trên màn hình, độ chính xác cao. Phím trái, phải to và dài đủ để bấm chính xác trong bất cứ tình huống nào. Chuột có kích thước lớn, ôm theo bàn tay nên khá mỏi khi sử dụng liên tục trong thời gian dài. Giá 439.000đ, bảo hành 12 tháng.


*CM Storm Sentinel Advance*
*
*
Sentinel Advance (SA) là một trong những sản phẩm thuộc hàng “đỉnh” của Cooler Master có thể đáp ứng những đòi hỏi khắt khe nhất của game thủ. Thiết kế theo tiêu chí “tìm & diệt” (search and destroy), SA trang bị những thông số kỹ thuật đầy ấn tượng, là lựa chọn thích hợp trong thể loại game FPS và hành động tốc độ cao. Chuột được trang bị bộ cảm biến laser kép Storm Tactical theo công nghệ riêng của hãng với độ phân giải lên đến 5.600dpi, tốc độ quét tối đa đạt 235IPS, tương đương 6m/s. Mặc định độ phân giải chuột hỗ trợ có 4 mức gồm 1.100, 2.600, 3.800 và 5.600dpi. 

 

Ở chế độ “mechanical DPI mode” (nhấn và giữ phím chức năng DPI [-]) cho phép thay đổi trực tiếp độ phân giải chuột (từ 100 đến 5.600dpi, theo mức 25dpi). Một tính năng rất ấn tượng của Sentinel Advance là cho phép tùy chỉnh riêng độ phân giải tọa độ x và y, thích hợp cho thể loại game FPS. Chẳng hạn khi thiết lập x là 5.600 và y là 100, trỏ chuột di chuyển rất nhanh trên màn hình theo chiều ngang và gần như không di chuyển theo trục đứng. Như vậy, bạn luôn giữ được tầm “ngắm” trong khi di chuyển sang phải hoặc trái. Công nghệ Always On giúp chuột luôn ở trạng thái sẵn sàng theo tiêu chí “tìm & diệt”. Bộ nhớ tích hợp dung lượng 64KB lưu trữ tất cả các thiết lập của người dùng trong 5 profile khác nhau. Hệ thống đèn LED Octoshade có 5 màu tương ứng mỗi profile đang sử dụng. Ngoài việc hiển thị độ phân giải hiện hành, màn hình OLED (trên thân chuột) còn hiển thị logo đặc trưng của dòng sản phẩm Storm hoặc logo riêng do người dùng tự thiết kế.

SE có thiết kế thon gọn, thích hợp cho người dùng thuận tay phải, bộ cánh tông đen với lớp cao su chống trượt. Ngoài 3 phím cơ bản, Sentinel Advance có thêm 5 nút chức năng có thể định nghĩa lại chức năng qua tiện ích CM Storm Sensor Optimization. Tương tự Rapier V2, trọng lượng chuột có thể thay đổi tùy người dùng với 5 “quả tạ” loại 4,5g. Phụ kiện đi kèm có khóa an toàn Storm Guard, đặc trưng của sản phẩm dòng Storm, giúp bảo vệ các thiết bị chơi game không bị thất lạc. Giá 1.234.000đ, bảo hành 24 tháng.

----------

